

Ask HN: Is there already an app to export Fb groups to Google plus circles? - zemanel


======
tobylane
You have to do it by Yahoo contacts. There was something else, I think it was
facebook and google contacts that needs yahoo inbetween. I only did it 4
months ago and I've already forgotten my yahoo id twice, I wish there was a
simpler way.

------
giaskaylee
Facebook Friend Exporter

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ficlccidpkaiepnnbo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ficlccidpkaiepnnboobcmafnnfoomga)

------
imjonathanlee
I remember reading that exporting certain facebook content violates facebook's
terms of use. Just a heads up to check the terms of facebook if you were to
create an app for export.

------
veb
I decided that I only wanted some selected photos, so I installed a chrome
plugin, downloaded some albums and then (love this bit!) dragged them onto
Google+ to upload them.

~~~
zemanel
+1 :) gonna look for the chrome plugins

